# put RB20det into 91 240sx



## chwwilliam (Jul 22, 2003)

Hi, i am located in LA county. Does anyone can tell me how much will be the total cost of getting full engine swap plus labor? also, does anyone has any suggested shop that i can do the swap in the LA county?


----------



## Drft1580 (Jun 20, 2003)

Your best bet would be to call your local performance shops, but I'd advise you to check out venus autos first.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Check out previous conversions completed by the workshop too - there are a lot of dodgy ones around (workshops and conversions). Its worth paying a little more for a job well done.


----------



## intrepid (Jun 25, 2003)

look at the thread at the top of this forum...


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

The swap and wiring are fairly simple. HAving done the swap myself witha friend, I kinda wish I could have done the swap and watched a shop do the wiring. My wiring looks ghetto. It is not a show car by any means, but it looks kinda sloppy. I can go back and clean it up, but I am lazy and have more important things to accomplish first like get my cooling situation in control. Here is what it cost me........I know I have typed this before...sigh

1200 front clip
636 shiiping
75 pay for a crane to get the clip in ym garage since NO ONE in my state has a damn liftgate
89-2 10" electric fans
89-walbro fuel pump
15-ngk B9ES spark plugs x6
1-spark plug gapper
50-misc fluids (oil, coolant, power teering, tranny, octane booster)
50-misc gauges (boost and a cheap triple gauge with water temp, oil pressure and voltmeter...I am probably going to go with bigger seperate gauges. Water temp being the first ones
25-jack
15-3 ton jack stands
500-cherry picker rental, KA hauler and paying a friend (I paid him to use his tools and he assisted GREATLY in the swap. He also tookt eh old KA with him)

total is 2745. I may be missing a few things, but nothing major. If you got everything I did, figure 500-1000 more for install. I HIGHLY recommend doing it yourself. If you have the time, another car and the desire. If not, you have to deal wih many things....like the clip. Why pay them 2350 to source the clip when you can get it for 1200??? They will MORE than likely get ti from Venus and up the price...cut out the middle man. LOL Then if you do get it direct, you have to ship it to the shop or go through the hassle of getting it on a trailer, etc. Me personally, I am about saving money. I took out a loan, so I was on a tight budget. I got lucky and hit ZERO snags. I dont know where cartune is laocated in cali, but I think it is sourthen cali. Expensivcve though. You can also go to mckinney motorsports in San Diego. Again kinda expensive, but if you must have someone do it, I would take the drive to SD. Mckinney may be pricey, but they do quality work. TAke a friend,s o he can drive you back to LA


----------



## MoreRyc3 (Jul 10, 2003)

PM'ed u


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

intrepid said:


> *look at the thread at the top of this forum... *


hahah you posting that, then moved this thread to the top, so there was no thread up top


----------



## Yellow4g63 (Aug 29, 2002)

*...........................*

http://www.mckinneymotorsports.com/ Want a good job done then give them a call. If you want drama and other problems give someone else a call.


----------



## haterOFhonda (Apr 12, 2004)

Yellow4g63 said:


> http://www.mckinneymotorsports.com/ Want a good job done then give them a call. If you want drama and other problems give someone else a call.


MCKINNEYMOTORSPORTS IS A FLIPPING RIP OFF. i just checked their prices. R-I-P-O-F-F


----------



## Yellow4g63 (Aug 29, 2002)

haterOFhonda said:


> MCKINNEYMOTORSPORTS IS A FLIPPING RIP OFF. i just checked their prices. R-I-P-O-F-F


Really how are they? I guess you will be dealing with Night7 racing lol. Good luck getting your parts.


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

Well mickeymotorsports might do good work, but u never know for sure till u deal with them. But their stuff is over price. but there is places were u can get what ever they have for less money


----------



## haterOFhonda (Apr 12, 2004)

Yellow4g63 said:


> Really how are they? I guess you will be dealing with Night7 racing lol. Good luck getting your parts.


night7's prices are okay, but i got friends in oki, the only problem bout that is i gotta wait at least two months before we get stuff goin. and right now i want a freaking vlsd from a skyline or 300zx, and i aint got two months for that. one wheel burnout sucks dick. i WANT ONE NOW!!!


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

fuck man, i know exactly wat you mean, my dads startin to bother me cause the right tire is goin fast lol


----------



## Yellow4g63 (Aug 29, 2002)

*...........................*



haterOFhonda said:


> night7's prices are okay, but i got friends in oki, the only problem bout that is i gotta wait at least two months before we get stuff goin. and right now i want a freaking vlsd from a skyline or 300zx, and i aint got two months for that. one wheel burnout sucks dick. i WANT ONE NOW!!!


Not sure if it's my age. I use to bargin hunt for parts, Find some really good deals but you pay in the long run. I'll use knight as an example. I needed some RB20 mounts asap and Mckinney dosen't make Rb20 mounts yet. So I emailed him and asked him if he had any Rb20 mounts left. He said yes so I rushed money out to him. Now I'm thiniking ok 1 week later I should have it at the most. Nope try almost 5 weeks till I get the mounts. The time it took to get the mounts is lost time to me and my time is money.


----------

